# Brother's Project



## krusher (Jan 29, 2009)

well my brother and I finally dug it out of the snow and got the boat home. 
we bought it sight unseen and mostly because of the motor and side console. 
i have no idea the make of the boat, but the motor looks to be a 92 mercury classic 40.
we got it home to a heated garage and started ripping everything out. 
i'm posting pictures of what we have and will continue to let you all know how 
the porgress is coming.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 29, 2009)

awesome boat! that is going to be one helluva project when you get into it! take a lot of pictures and show us everything!


----------



## ben2go (Jan 29, 2009)

That's a sweet deep V.Good buy.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice! Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## krusher (Jan 29, 2009)

well we took the motor off and gutted the inside down to the floor. when we make templates out of the exsisting floor we''ll rip that out as well. seems to be solid. when we took the lid off the motor , the inside was clean and looked brand new. will have to look around to see if we can find a used trim kit for the motor. next step is to rip out the floor and fill it with water to check for leaks.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 29, 2009)

wow - I love the depth of that... I would defintely feel secure in that rig.

I can't wait to see your improvements - I will definitely be following this one for sure!


----------



## BLK fisher (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice. Good luck with it. Looks like a fun project.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 29, 2009)

ben2go said:


> That's a sweet deep V.Good buy.



That is actually a semi vee. The determination of such is measured at the transom. If it has less than 22 degrees of deadrise (from horizontal) but more than zero, it is a semi vee. If it has more than 22, it is a deep vee. 

Looks like a very well built rig. One thing that sticks out on that is the double riveting. Very few companies do that. Lund is one of the few that comes to mind (known for being VERY solid boats. Having owned one, well dad owns one, I can vouch for their durability). 

Post a couple pictures of the top transom corner gussets, and of the bow cover and light. It is looking familiar to me, but I don't have quite enough to tell for sure the make....


----------



## krusher (Jan 30, 2009)

well we got the floor up and the bottom of the boat looks pretty good. after blasting the ribs out with water to release years of pine needles we filled the boat up with water. while going over the boat we also decided to redo the transom. it seemed alright but if we're going to paint the boat and it's all gutted, might as well throw a fresh piece of wood back there. i also included a pic of the corner gusset, it might be a starcraft?


----------



## Jim (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice gut job! Nothing like an empty canvas to create your masterpiece! :beer:


----------



## Zum (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks like a great project.
Took a ton of weight out,did you give the dimensions of the boat?
Was the outboard advertized as in running condition?


----------



## krusher (Jan 30, 2009)

the boat is 16.5 feet long, 54 inches at transom and 62 inches where the console would be. the boat was purchased from a guy my brother works with. they fired the boat up with earmuffs so everything is okay with the motor. the motor is nice and clean and seems to be fine.


----------



## Specknreds (Jan 30, 2009)

krusher said:


> well we got the floor up and the bottom of the boat looks pretty good. after blasting the ribs out with water to release years of pine needles we filled the boat up with water. while going over the boat we also decided to redo the transom. it seemed alright but if we're going to paint the boat and it's all gutted, might as well throw a fresh piece of wood back there. i also included a pic of the corner gusset, it might be a starcraft?





It might be a old Lonestar. My dad and I restored a 26' Lonestar when I was a kid and I remimber a star on it. Not sure what the star looked like, getting old I guess!!


----------



## krusher (Feb 1, 2009)

today i decided to try sanding the boat. we priced out to get it powder blasted and i figured i'd rather spend $50 in sanding discs and labour, and save the powder blast money for other necessities. it didn't go too bad. what you see in the picture is about 2 hours , six or eight sanding discs and 3 beers later. the only problem was i should of checked how bad the dust was, the garage was covered. i'm going to see how much i can get done today in time to go to a poker/superbowl party. hopefully come home with some cash.


----------



## BassNBob (Feb 1, 2009)

Awesome job so far. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 1, 2009)

The rivet line in the bow looks wrong for Starcraft boats. My first thought as well was Lone Star, but I haven't actually seen one of them in person to see the star on the gusset. However, I think that is the same star that they used in their logo. I don't think Starcraft has ever been affiliated with stars.


----------



## Kansas Angler (Feb 3, 2009)

i think i might be a lonestar as well


----------



## WTL (Feb 4, 2009)

That is a starcraft - 0 doubt. I have one and it has the same star in the corner brace. 

And for the record, I really wish I had that boat. Mine is only 14'.


----------



## krusher (Feb 5, 2009)

finally finished sanding the boat. i started using 120 - 150 grit paper, but that took too long to cut through the red paint. i finished the rest of the boat with 60 grit and featherd it in with 220 grit. when that was completed we went through the whole process of priming the boat. it turned out awesome. the first coat went on great. we will sand it down, throw on another coat and then flip the boat to paint the bottom. right now i am having my alluminum made up for the front and back casting deck and hopefully pick up some plywood for the floor and decks.


----------



## BassNBob (Feb 7, 2009)

Before and After pictures look great. Awesome job on the primer.


----------



## krusher (Feb 9, 2009)

got the boat painted, water sanded in between coats and it turned out pretty good. a couple dents here and there 
but i think that adds character. we got the alluminum made up for the platforms and picked up the wood for the floor. once the floor is in we'll measure the height for the platforms and start installing them.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 9, 2009)

looks awsome keep it up


----------



## QMR (Feb 9, 2009)

Looking good R.K.

BVC


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice work! 8)


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2009)

QMR said:


> Looking good R.K.
> 
> BVC



:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 9, 2009)

QMR said:


> Looking good R.K.
> 
> BVC




Whoops, missed seeing your first post. Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## krusher (Feb 11, 2009)

the boat is finally painted and flipped back over. still need to paint the inside of the boat but wanted to change it up a bit and try to fit the alluminum decking. worked out pretty well. a lot of measuring and double checking but it's going to work out great. the height of the decking is 12 inches. the back will have enough room for two 6 gallon gas tanks, two batterries, speakers and rod holders. the front will have room for the oars, lifejackets and livewell.


----------



## Zum (Feb 11, 2009)

Looking Good.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice work! 8)


----------



## krusher (Feb 14, 2009)

started to paint the inside of the boat. waiting for more paint , screws for the floor and carpet. started to work on the transom. cut out a new piece of wood, primed it and painted it the colour of the boat. also got a piece of alluminum checker plate to add to the back of the transom. slowly we are trying to build the platforms and storage areas. also trying to create a console that will hold everything we need ( gauges, switches, stereo, etc. )


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 14, 2009)

Lookin' Good ! 8)


----------



## krusher (Feb 21, 2009)

well we spent the week painting the inside of the boat. also cut out the wood we need for the storage compartments and plaforms. the wood we got was used marine grade plywood from a sign company. 
it has lettering on it but i figure once it gets carpeted, it will be fine. the wood was then coated a couple times with some sealer. this weekend we will try to carpet the boat and probably put the motor back on.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 21, 2009)

That's some nice work! Keep us updated ! 8)


----------



## Zum (Feb 21, 2009)

That is looking nice.
Great work.


----------



## baptistpreach (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow! Great work is an understatement! I really like the job you've done, and what a fantastic boat to start with. Your paint turned out awesome, I just wished you would have picked a color to make it stand out more than white! That boat's too good to be anything but bold! Keep up the good work!


----------



## krusher (Feb 23, 2009)

we tackled the carpetting today. everything went very well. just have to make sure you have a lot of sharp blades and some acetone to clean all the glue of the hands. i don't know if it is just me but i got that glue everywhere. glad it's finished and it turned out great.


----------



## Zum (Feb 23, 2009)

Again...looks real nice.
Bet she'll fly with that outboard on her.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 23, 2009)

that looks awesome!

I saw some tubing coming up from the bottom in one of the pictures - did you build in a livewell?


----------



## krusher (Feb 23, 2009)

i'm getting a livewell made up out of alluminum, it will go in front of the console (centered). the livewell will be 
24 X 12 and 13 inches deep.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 23, 2009)

awesome.. you have a sweet rig


----------



## krusher (Mar 2, 2009)

all through last week we slowly tried to finish the carpeting. Made the steering console and also made a carpetted side box to hide all the wires and throttle control/steering cables. we will probably put a couple brackets on that box to hold a few rods also.


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow! Great job! Could you post a pic of the boat in panorama? I see it in sections, but I'd love to see the whole thing in one pic.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, that looks great! 8)


----------



## krusher (Mar 3, 2009)

baptistpreach said:


> Wow! Great job! Could you post a pic of the boat in panorama? I see it in sections, but I'd love to see the whole thing in one pic.


 when it's a nice day i'll try to pull it outside for pics. it's too hard in the garage.


----------



## atb (Mar 3, 2009)

Awesome work! =D> it looks outstanding.


----------



## QMR (Mar 4, 2009)

You can tell your bro's a firefighter! He has the exstingusher installed already!!
Great job. Let's go fishin!
8)


----------



## krusher (Mar 10, 2009)

well we took a trip to bass pro to pick up some seats on sale. we installed them along with the trolling motor and finished console. also installed the motor, steering wheel and throttle control. what's left is the livewell, and some wiring.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice! 8)


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 11, 2009)

Hmm... I hate to ask this... but it looks like your seats go well with the outside paint, but not with the carpet, am I wrong? I've got those same seats myself...

Your rebuild is absolutely top of the line though!


----------



## krusher (Mar 16, 2009)

this weekend was nice and sunny so we decided to pull it out of the garage and fire it up. it turned over about 4 or 5 times and then started. after the initial start, it would fire up instantly after every turn of the key. we also finished the livewell and did a rough install, still need to hook up the inside plumbing. the boat still needs to be wired up and a couple finishing touches.


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 16, 2009)

Very Very nice!! Do the seats clash? I really love your design


----------



## daltonmcgill (Mar 16, 2009)

looks good =D>


----------



## seaarc (Mar 16, 2009)

Now that there is some fine work you should be very prowd =D> . Time to wet a line... enjoy!

Dave


----------



## QMR (Aug 10, 2009)

baptistpreach said:


> Very Very nice!! Do the seats clash? I really love your design




I saw this rig. The carpet and the seats have the same tone of beige in it. The boat is real nice.


----------



## evattman (Aug 10, 2009)

That is one sweet lookin' boat!! Nice skills!!!!!









Now its time too.........


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Aug 11, 2009)

Man what a great boat! That is simply awesome!

Bufford


----------



## ohm (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, that thing looks awesome, you did some great work on it =D> I love all the little storage compartments you worked into it.


----------



## sturdi87 (Mar 31, 2010)

Old thread I know but wow awesome this is basically what I want to do and wow you did a great job!


----------

